# Animal Planet Betta Segment



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I FINALLY FOUND THIS SEGMENT! This was on the wonderful www.bettatalk.com but no longer :/

If you don't want to see Thai fighting bettas don't watch the video. It isn't just about fighters but it is an interesting video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXoDkLhb6Tk


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Cool!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I had watched this from bettatalk... looong time ago. 
Great that you posted here foe everyone to watch!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> I had watched this from bettatalk... looong time ago.
> Great that you posted here foe everyone to watch!!


It doesn't seem to work on bettatalk anymore :/ But I was literally jumping up and down when I found it haha.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

That really is an amazing piece. I remember I used to watch that show haha.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

not too sure on what to make of this, theres some good info (ie betta pecking order) and still alot of bad info at the same time. it also doesnt help they glorify the fighting part ietone of voice etc.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

intersting


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

nel3 said:


> not too sure on what to make of this, theres some good info (ie betta pecking order) and still alot of bad info at the same time. it also doesnt help they glorify the fighting part ietone of voice etc.


Not sure where the bad info is. It's more just general info about the fish themselves.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

If you look at the general care I feel she doesn't give enough info and to much bad info. While she says water should be kept clean she says nothing about them needing a heater, and while she has good tank sizes at the beginning she tells people that the smaller tanks are okay but not great.

Video was interesting though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

a123andpoof said:


> If you look at the general care I feel she doesn't give enough info and to much bad info. While she says water should be kept clean she says nothing about them needing a heater, and while she has good tank sizes at the beginning she tells people that the smaller tanks are okay but not great.
> 
> Video was interesting though.


True but as breeders we cannot possibly give each fish a proper set up. Most of my fish are kept in 1/2 gallon to 1 gallon jars. My fish room is heated to 85 degrees and all tanks and jars get 75%-100% water changes a day. 

As long as requirements are met I won't get on anybody but I recommend no less than 5 gallon tanks for pet owners.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this! It's a good video to show where Bettas came from and how aggressive they truly are. We love them just the same though. You can tell that breeder takes great care of her fish. 

She was given a small segment in a show about aggressive animals, so why would she go into great detail about husbandry and care? Even if she did go into detail, Animal Planet would just cut it out. 

Their goal was to show why Bettas are number two in their countdown of extreme fighters.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LionCalie said:


> Thanks for sharing this! It's a good video to show where Bettas came from and how aggressive they truly are. We love them just the same though. You can tell that breeder takes great care of her fish.
> 
> She was given a small segment in a show about aggressive animals, so why would she go into great detail about husbandry and care? Even if she did go into detail, Animal Planet would just cut it out.
> 
> Their goal was to show why Bettas are number two in their countdown of extreme fighters.


Exactly  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

man i really wish faith granger would start breeding again ( her movie was supposed to come out 2 or so years ago (anyone heard anything?)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Thanks for sharing this! It's a good video to show where Bettas came from and how aggressive they truly are. We love them just the same though. You can tell that breeder takes great care of her fish.
> 
> She was given a small segment in a show about aggressive animals, so why would she go into great detail about husbandry and care? Even if she did go into detail, Animal Planet would just cut it out.
> 
> Their goal was to show why Bettas are number two in their countdown of extreme fighters.


the breeder is my freakin my hero :lol: she saved the plentiful colorations from extinction :-D she also created awesome looking gene's like the red head. sadly she since she is a director she has been working on this movie calles "deuce of spades" she was supposed to return to her website 2 years ago, and i really don't know any since


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!

I always thought there might have been something on TV about Betta fish- kind of makes me wonder if there's anything else I've missed.


----------

